# Can this rubber window seal be revived?



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

It is horribly faded and the rubber just looks dry and old... does anyone have any recommendations on how to revive this? It is a bonded window so unfortunately a replacement seal won't be an option 

Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Einszett Gummi Pflege might be what you need. I've used it on door seals but not on external rubber trim before. It should certainly make it look much better but I'm not too sure how long you'd need before repeat applications.

Edit to add, have you tired any form of trim dressing on these at all?


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi. Zymol Seal should help. It revives the essential oils within the seal. It's worth ago.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

A third to add to the mix is Swissvax Seal Feed.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

And another..... Valet Pro Dionysus Trim Glitz


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd try 303 protectant :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Gtechniq C4


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Baby Oil


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Autoglym bumper care


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Chemical Guys NLTG


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i've got the einzsett gummi and it's brilliant, though not sure about outside applications. i'd go for the swissvax if you can afford it, i've heard it's good.


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

lol. A whole page of various products. Guess no ones got the market covered on this application .


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lol ... thanks for the input everyone, I will have to give one or two of these a go and will report back when I do! I've not done anything to the seals so far, so this will be starting from scratch.

Thanks again


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

I heard LimeprimeLite works a treat. Havn't tried it myself


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Heck certainly a sellection of dressings there.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

From all the suggestions above, i think c4 is the one to go for.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I've previously use AG glass polish to help tidy up window trims and then protected them with 303. My Alfa's window seals are terrible. Must be an Italian thing as my previous Alfa was the same. 

You'll find that the Glass polish will sort of remove the top (ugly looking) layer of the rubber and leaves a nice matt finish ready for trim treatment.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> i've got the einzsett gummi and it's brilliant, though not sure about outside applications. i'd go for the swissvax if you can afford it, i've heard it's good.


Lasts ages on the black rubber trim on the outside where the window guides are.:thumb:


----------



## pegs (Oct 28, 2009)

AG tar and glue works well


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I use clearkote vanilla moose on the window rubbers, cleans them very good, takes the dirt out of the pores, plus smoothes the surface, as it contains micro abrasives.
This product is very versatile, safe to use on plastics and window rubber sills.
Then just use autoglym vinal and rubber care, works everytime.

Give that a bash, i'm not a pro but it works on the cars i have used, that are over 10 years old, with over 100k on the clock.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd try with some silicone spray... yeah it sounds stupids but actually if it's really dry, you'll hear some "popping" sound once sprayed. After one pass and some time to let it dry, use some Einzett Gummi or any product mentionned above.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2006)

isctony said:


> Autoglym bumper care


i second that


----------

